# Displaying Good Broken Pieces.



## Bixby Bill (Jan 5, 2010)

Here`s how I display the broken pieces of great bottles that I`ve dug up. All you need is a large clear glass jar to place them in and a window to set it in afterwards. Now for the tough question, how many of the pieces can you identify? Let your imagination run wild, you may be right on some of them!


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 5, 2010)

Here`s the back side.


----------



## deacon_frost (Jan 5, 2010)

thats kinda cool never thought of that...i have herd of people taking broken embossed meds ect and making stained glass window out of them


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 5, 2010)

I could see that as a piece in Baltimore's Folk Art Museum.......interesting jar you have there[]

 Doug


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks,Doug. The jar is one of those large Whitall-Tatum laboratory jars, I had the jar and liked it, but didn`t know what to do with it until I thought of this.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Jan 5, 2010)

I think this is a fantastic idea!  I love it!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 5, 2010)

I do that with all the purple glass shards I find, but never thought of doing it with the embossed pieces. The intact necks are all on a chain strung across my kitchen window. I'll try and get a pic this weekend when I'm home when the sun comes up.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Broken or not, I'd be happy to dig wherever you are!  Nice display of some great shards!


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll guess on a few, the sodas are too tough 

     Green cathedral pickle
     couple of different old sachems
     top to an early mallet or onion
     green A.S. hopkins stomach bitters
     landsbergs century bitters
     another bitters that looks like a Romaines Crimean but isn't
     pint Washington - Jackson
     Shoulder of an olive amber pickle
     Swaims panacea


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 6, 2010)

GENIUS


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 6, 2010)

That`s pretty good! Here`s what I can identify that`s in there: olive sunburst flask, large green cathedralpickle, Landsburg`s Century Bitters, light green Swaim`s Panacea, anber pint Congress & Empire, cobalt M. T. Crawford Hartford, CT soda, A. A. Cooley blacking, green lady`s leg, light emerald Hopkins Union Stomach Bitters old style, same but newer style in yellowish green, green early style M. T. Crawford, light green Old Sachem Bitters barrel, amber GII-52 eagle & flag flask, and the real tear jerker, the shoulder and base to a 1/2 gal. amber Willington cathedral pickle. When I dig these kinds of pieces, I can`t leave them behind!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's what I did with some of my bottle necks.  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2010)

And some of my purple shards.  ~Mike


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 10, 2010)

I love this post my wife says I'am crazy all the time for bring shards home or broken bottles.I showed her this post and said see Iam not the only one.  She then said there must be some kind of virus or bug that must be transfered throug the internet amoung us .I just look at her funny and said Yep I told ya there was . Very cool ways of show off your shards and that chain of necks and tops is neat .
   bill


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a good one, DB. "some kind of virus or bug that must be transfered through the internet amoung us." Don't let George Noory hear about that, or we'll be on Coast to Coast some night.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 19, 2010)

Great display.  Many years ago our club did a "Shard ID" contest for a program at a meeting.  A lot of fun just getting to handle the pieces of rare bottles, never mind figuring out what they were.


----------



## eviltwin (Jan 19, 2010)

nice display, but Im very impressed with the guys that can identify those shards. Maybe someday I'll be 'glass wise' [8|]


----------

